# 

## ravJG

Witam serdecznie
Aktualnie jestem na zakupie szlifierki wysięgnikowej typu żyrafa i myślałem jedynie o zestawie wraz z odkurzaczem, co do odkurzacza to na 99% będzie to Flex S47 ponieważ ma filtr płaski mieszkowy i automatyczne otrząsanie filtra podczas pracy odkurzacza, dzięki czemu się on nie zapycha.
Natomiast jeżeli chodzi o żyrafy to mam dylemat, czytałem opinie że Flex jest najlepszy ale też ze awaryjny i nie wiem którym wierzyć, rozważam dwa zestawy:
http://allegro.pl/zyrafa-flex-wse-50...828242238.html
http://allegro.pl/flex-zyrafa-ws702v...846795786.html
Proszę o radę czy warto zdecydować się na któryś z tych zestawów czy może skoncentrować się na innej firmie.
W tym modelu przeszkadza mi jedynie brak szlifowania naroży, tzn nie ma spłaszczenia takiego jak ma np Rokamat 800:


PS
Właśnie jeszcze pojawił się pomysł zakupu droższego ale moim zdaniem lepszego zestawu:
http://allegro.pl/szlifierka-do-gips...846018212.html

----------


## ravJG

odświeżam proszę o pomoc

----------


## EWBUD

Ja używam szlifierki rokamat od 2 lat i muszę stwierdzić, że oprócz jednej malutkiej awarii działa super - więc mogę ją z czystym sumieniem polecić.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ravJG

Rokamat 800 tak? A jaki masz do niej odkurzacz, jak jest z pyleniem, czy dużo pyłu wydostaje się na zewnątrz?
A korzysta ktoś z zestawu Flex:

Link: http://allegro.pl/zestaw-flex-sanrem...3.html#gallery
Albo z FESTOOL LHS 225-IP:

Link: http://allegro.pl/szlifierka-do-gips...2.html#gallery

Jeżeli ktoś korzysta z w/w szlifierek z odkurzaczami proszę o rady jak się sprawują, jak jest z ich pyleniem, czy VACUM w FESTOOLu jest przydatne i jak szlifują naroża.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

Ten zestaw flex fajnie się prezentuje i też zastanawiam się nad jego kupnem,na chwilę obecną posiadam małą szlifierką z odkurzaczem kupioną w castoramie za 600 zł i po zrobieniu 500 m/2 oddałem ję do naprawy...

----------


## ravJG

Zapewne Dedra, też o niej czytałem i zrezygnowałem. Chcę kupić coś porządnego.

Jest ktoś kto używa w/w żyraf?

----------


## EWBUD

Ten rokamat którego mam to o ile pamiętam 400 chyba albo 600  :smile:  nie pamiętam, a nie chce mi się iść do garażu.
Pylenie - wyłapuje ok. 90 % - więc całkiem przyjemnie.
Chyba nie ma na rynku takiego cuda które wyciągnie 100 % pyłu  :smile: 
A odkurzacz? Chyba starmix - jakieś niewielkie pieniądze kosztował - ok. 1000 zł.

Pozdrawiam


ps. ten sprzęt z festoola, wygląda bardzo fajnie - i powiem Ci, że kiedyś używałem wyrzynarki festoola, przez jakieś 7 lat i nic się z nią nie działo, więc chyba to też może być dobry wybór.

----------


## ravJG

Za Festoolem przemawia mi system VACUM i jego segmentowa konstrukcja, ale zraża troszeczkę cena, lecz co dobre musi kosztować.
Natomiast zestaw Flexa na pewno plusuje niższą ceną oraz trójkątną końcówką do szlifowania naroży (nic nie trzeba doszlifowywać ręcznie), jak również odkurzacz samoczynnie otrząsa filtr co 15sec i nie trzeba pamiętać tak jak w Festoolu aby go oczyścić.

Powtórzę się  :smile:  Jest ktoś kto korzysta z tego zestawu Flexa bądź Festoola, bo chętnie poznał bym opinie z użytkowania tych żyraf i odkurzaczy.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

Też bardzo chciałbym poznać opinię kogoś kto korzysta z flexa,intryguje mnie ta końcówka do naroży...czy się sprawdza?czy w ogóle nie jest ten sprzęt za ciężki i utrzymanie go w dłoniach nie jest kłopotliwe?Fasttool co prawda nie będzie sięgał w każde miejsce ale na pewno będzie lżejszy...

----------


## ravJG

No nie do końca bo Flex waży jedynie 200g więcej od Festoola, co do nasadki do narożników działa ona oscylacyjnie, więc powinna dobrze radzić sobie z narożami.

----------


## ravJG

I co jest ktoś kto używał w/w żyraf ?

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

Ktokolwiek?? :smile:

----------


## ravJG

Widzę ze robisz tynki maszynowe, więc może miałeś styczność z żyrafami które wyżej wymieniłem, jeżeli tak to proszę o Twoją opinię.

Z góry dzięki
Rav

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

Tak jak napisałem wcześniej kupiłem szlifierkę do gipsu w castoramie ale nie żyrafę tylko taką bardziej podobną do festoola,da się nią robić ale to nie to.Bardzo ważne jest aby odkurzacz pochłaniający kurz posiadał dużą moc ssącą ponieważ nie dość że pochłonie dużo pyłu to jego końcówka będzie kleiła się do szlifowanej powierzchni...tak widziałem na filmiku flexa.

----------


## ravJG

f5

----------


## ravJG

f5

----------


## ravJG

jakiej gradacji papierów używacie do wyrównywania łączeń płyt GK ?

----------


## ozi27

ja osoboscie uzywalem Flex WS702 w polaczeniu z odkurzaczem Protool ,bez zadnych awarii i zrobilem kilka tys. m2 i uwazam ze odkurzacze festool i protool sa najlepsze do tej roboty w polaczeniu z workiem typu 'Long-life"
Mozna  zastosowac rowniez odkurzacz Hilti z samotrzepaczem filtra koszt okolo 4tys
Ale widzialem Festoola zyrafe i jest godna uwagi rowniez.
Gradacja papieru w wiekszosci 80 i 100 sie nadaje,oczywiscie oryginaly flex lub festool zadne Dedry/

----------


## ravJG

80 czy 100 to nie za gruby papier do szlifowania łączeń płyt GK ?

----------


## ozi27

To jescze zalezy jaki to jest gips,jezeli Semin lub Uniflot to sa bardzo twarde gipsy to spokojnie mozna 80-tka jechac.

----------


## seniorus

Odświeżam temat.
Co sądzicie o DEDRA PANSAM A142210 ? Do tego kupiłbym odkurzacz tej samej firmy...

----------


## seniorus

...

----------


## mortor

Odkurzacz przemysłowy (bo sądząc z nazwy działu) wziąłbym raczej od karchera, nie są drogie, ale sporo jest akcesoriów dodatkowo cenowo nie wychodzi tak drogo.

----------


## seniorus

żyrafę potrzebuje do mieszkania w bloku ..oczywiście na jednym się nie skończy, aczkolwiek nie chciałbym całkowicie wtopić...
w cenie do 800 zł z odkurzaczem ...
Czym się kierować podczas wyboru takiej żyrafy ?
Wiadoma jest żywotność urządzenia aczkolwiek też i masa na co jeszcze zwrócilibyście uwagę?
Mieszkanie 66 m2 nastepne około 41 m2... Co sądzicie?

----------


## artix1

W moim dzienniku budowy jest zdjęcie żyrafy, którą sobie sprawiłem do szlifowania ocieplenia i ścianek gk, post nr67. http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-tanio-)/page4 
   Przed zakupem zrobiłem wycieczkę po marketach, pooglądałem wszystkie dostępne szlifierki i kupiłem moim zdaniem najodpowiedniejszą. Są dwa rodaje napędów tarczy szlifującej. Pierwszy z silnikiem w korpusie uchwytu, napęd przekazywany jest wałkiem giętkim, drugi z silnikiem bezpośrednio za tarczą szlifującą. W pierwszym przypadku wałek giętki usztywnia zawieszenie tarczy i trochę ogranicza jej swobodne ruchy, w drugiej opcji cała tarcza luźno i bez oporów dopasowuje się do ściany czy sufitu i to mnie przekonało do zakupu. Widziałem też taką szlifierkę w akcji i co by nie mówić dawała sobie radę. Cena maszynki 650zł. Co do odkurzacza za małe pieniądze, pył gipsowy szybko zapycha filtr i worek. Droższe modele przeznaczone do prac  z gipsem mają funkcję automatycznego oczyszczania worka ale to już nie na naszą kieszeń  :no:

----------


## yaco181

Mam zyrafe flexa od miesiaca. Przetarlem nia jedno poddasze. Trafila mi sie jednak robota za granica na dluzej i chetnie bym ja sprzedal. Zestaw z odkurzaczem kupilem za 7100zl. Jakby ktos byl zainteresowany,to prosze o kontakt 506 498 596
jest to zestaw vario plus z dodatkowa trojkatna glowica do narozy

----------


## SJa08

Mam pytanie czy taką żyrafą np. Dedra 7765 z papierem 40 lub taką specjalną tarczą do betonu jak jest da się zeszlifować starą farbę kredową, olejną, silikonową że ściany by przygotować ją do cekolowania??? Czy to musi być inna specjalna maszynka ?

----------


## SJa08

Witam i przepraszam ale chciałbym odświeżyć pytanie. Dopiero teraz będę się zabierał za remont.

----------

